# Large Syrian Hamster Cage



## Debo

Hi all,

I'm rescuing a Syrian hamster from a home where she is not wanted  and want to get her a very large happy home.

Please can you recommend a very large cage?

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Sol

Everyone always recommends one of these.


----------



## Debo

Thank you!

Anymore cages? I was thinking bigger than that tbh


----------



## Akai-Chan

That's probably the biggest you are gonna get for a hamster cage wise... They won;t need anything bigger than that, there's only so many toys they can play with 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## happysaz133

There's quite a few cages larger than the hamster heaven. Here:
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=456&pf_id=1672
This has SO much room, but you will need to mash the top over as a hamster will squeeze through those bars 

The FOP Ted is a good size but hard to find.


----------



## thedogsmother

I have a fop Ted and two hamster heavens (amoungst many other cages). I would say that the best cage is the hamster heaven, it is large enough for plenty of toys and a large enough (8 inch) wheel and the door is huge so you can get in to move things around and check on hammie easily. The fop Ted is a lovely cage, as happy saz says but it is hard to find and the smaller doors let it down imo. The fop cage is on the left in this picture, and the hamster heaven is on the right.


----------



## Debo

Thanks, I think I will go for the Hamster Heaven.


----------



## Debo

What do you think of this one? Hamster/Gerbil 3 Tier Cage with accessories on eBay (end time 19-Dec-09 05:43:22 GMT)


----------



## Jazzy

I don't like the three tier cages to be honest - used to have one in the old days when there wasn't a great range of hamster cages. Hamsters have fallen from the top and injured themselves so I would never have one again.

I would thoroughly recommend the hamster heaven or the Cambridge for a Syrian.
My two Syrians hamster heavens.










One of my Russian hamster's cage. (Cambridge)


----------



## thedogsmother

Debo said:


> What do you think of this one? Hamster/Gerbil 3 Tier Cage with accessories on eBay (end time 19-Dec-09 05:43:22 GMT)


The trouble with the multi level cages is that when your hamster is getting on in years they often cant manage the ladders or tubes. I had to replace my old girl (Buffys) cage for that reason and she loved the hamster heaven that I got for her and I think it actually lengthened her life and I lost her at 4 1/2, I dont think I would buy another multi level cage now.


----------



## happysaz133

Debo said:


> What do you think of this one? Hamster/Gerbil 3 Tier Cage with accessories on eBay (end time 19-Dec-09 05:43:22 GMT)


It's too small for a Syrian hamster unfortunately.


----------



## Debo

Thank you!! I have just ordered a Hamster Heaven! Spent a bloody fortune as was tempted but lots of treats and toys.

In your experience, how long does it take for Pets At Home to deliver? It's just that Daisy is arriving tomorrow in one of these Dreamland Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home and I think it's horrible!

Hope her new cage is here very soon!


----------



## metame

Debo said:


> Thank you!! I have just ordered a Hamster Heaven! Spent a bloody fortune as was tempted but lots of treats and toys.
> 
> In your experience, how long does it take for Pets At Home to deliver? It's just that Daisy is arriving tomorrow in one of these Dreamland Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home and I think it's horrible!
> 
> Hope her new cage is here very soon!


mmmmm! Pink!

:yikes:


----------



## Debo

Daisy is here 

That Rotastack cage she came in is AWFUL! Feel so sorry for her being trapped in that for the first 4 months of her life  Not only is it tiny, but it's utterly crap and flimsy!


Cannot wait for her Hamster Heaven to arrive! Hurry up Pets At Home!


----------



## Debo

Just testing my siggy


----------



## Flissy

Debo said:


> Daisy is here
> 
> That Rotastack cage she came in is AWFUL! Feel so sorry for her being trapped in that for the first 4 months of her life  Not only is it tiny, but it's utterly crap and flimsy!
> 
> Cannot wait for her Hamster Heaven to arrive! Hurry up Pets At Home!


When I ordered my Hamster heaven from pets at home it was in a box the size of my front door!! It didn't take that long to deliver I don't think... maybe 3 days? But I chose the free delivery


----------



## Debo

I just got the tape measure out and omg I didn't realise it was so huge! Have no idea where I'm going to put it :huh:

Daisy will LOVE it though! Can't wait to get her in there now.


----------



## Flissy

Debo said:


> I just got the tape measure out and omg I didn't realise it was so huge! Have no idea where I'm going to put it :huh:
> 
> Daisy will LOVE it though! Can't wait to get her in there now.


It's a great cage


----------



## happysaz133

She will love the HH, without a doubt. That rotastak 'cage' is crap, I don't know how it can even be marketed as a cage.


----------



## CharleyRogan

Its only marketed because of the bright colours for kids and not for the benefit of the hamsters!


----------



## Jazzy

That cage is awful, how can anyone keep a hamster in that. Thank goodness she has a wonderful new home now with a caring owner.

Pets at home were quite quick when I had a delivery a couple of months ago - think a couple of days and my stuff came.

Don't forget we need pictures of Daisy in her lovely new home.


----------



## Debo

Jazzy said:


> That cage is awful, how can anyone keep a hamster in that. Thank goodness she has a wonderful new home now with a caring owner.
> 
> Pets at home were quite quick when I had a delivery a couple of months ago - think a couple of days and my stuff came.
> 
> Don't forget we need pictures of Daisy in her lovely new home.


Aaah thank you!!

I will most definitely add some pics of Daisy's new home when it arrives!

I have added some pics (to the sticky thread) of my Dwarfs' cages.

I spend ages working out how to have all the stuff in the cage and try to make it as stimulating and comfy as possible


----------



## Debo

It arrived! Bizarrely at about 7pm. I put it together and Daisy LOVES it! She's currently in the penthouse having a wash!

I happily binned the Rotastack. There's no way I would sell it and contribute towards ruining another hammy's life.

I am now off to look at the cage pics for toy ideas. There's loads of room for lots more stuff!

I highly recommend this cage! Thanks for recommending it to me


----------

